

Nothing Is Like You Think It Will Be - joshbert
http://powerstartups.net/2011/05/nothing-is-like-you-think-it-will-be/

======
joshbert
A few people told me I should blog and after a few days thinking about it, I'm
following that advice. Blogging is really fun and providing value to HN in
this way is the least I could do after getting such sound advice from the
brilliant people that make the rounds of this board.

This is one of my very first articles, guys and I hope that you find it
enjoyable :)

